# Corsair H115i Pro zu empfehlen?



## JonnyWho (29. August 2018)

Guten Abend zusammen,

ich möchte in meinem Gehäuse etwas mehr aufräumen und rüste außerdem auf etwas Beleuchtung um. Ich will es zwar nicht übertreiben aber ein wenig RGB beim Mainboard ist schon geplant und auch der CPU Kühler soll etwas leuchten. Nun ist mir bei meiner Suche nach Kühlern aufgefallen das ich eigentlich auch eine AiO nutzen könnte wie die neue H115i Pro von Corsair, da würde ja nur das Corsair zeichen leuchten und das würde auch völlig reichen. Außerdem könnte ich mein Gehäuse etwas besser umstylen und den riesen Klotz von Noctua NH -D15 rausnehmen.  

Meine Frage wäre jetzt, hat wer mit dieser KÜhlung im Bezug auf lautstärke und Kühlleistung erfahrung? Die Tests im Netz sind alle ziemlich gut, aber die Community sagt oft anderes. Die Frage ist worauf man sich nun verlassen kann. Als Lüfter würde ich Silent Wings 3 nutzen für die AiO da inzwischen ja bekannt ist das man die durchaus gut für Radiatoren benutzen kann. Hardware siehe Signatur

Freue mich über TIpps und Ideen. Vielleicht sogar alternativen mit besseren / leiseren Pumpen.

Grüße und danke


----------



## Matz (29. August 2018)

Hallo,

ich besitze die AIO seit 2 Monaten und bin bis jetzt sehr zufrieden damit. Pumpe läuft im Silentmode und die dazu gelieferten Lüfter im Balancemode. Beides nicht hörbar. 
Ich glaube mal gelesen zu haben, das die SW 3 nicht mit der Pumpe funktionieren. Man könnte sie aber über das Mainboard steuern.

Beste Grüße, Matze


----------



## JonnyWho (29. August 2018)

die Lüfter wären sowies über das Mainboard gesteuert worden.


----------



## claster17 (29. August 2018)

Die Standardlüfter sind durchaus brauchbar und sehr schnell drehen die Lüfter im Quiet-Modus auch nicht. Ich sehe da jedenfalls keinen Grund, die auszutauschen. SW3 könnten aufgrund der Bauart sogar schlechter abschneiden.
Von einer Steuerung über das Board würde ich abraten, da die AiO die Lüfter über die Wassertemperatur regelt, während das Board die CPU-Temperatur heran nimmt.


----------



## Lios Nudin (29. August 2018)

Swiftech Drive X3 AIO CPU Coolers

Drive X Cooling Kits - Swiftech


----------



## JonnyWho (29. August 2018)

Corsair H115i wurde bestellt. Thema ist erledigt. Danke


----------



## amer_der_erste (29. August 2018)

Zeig doch nach dem Einbau ein, zwei Fotos her


----------



## JonnyWho (30. August 2018)

Mach ich, morgen abend ist der Einbau geplant


----------



## Marques85 (30. August 2018)

Also ich hab die H150I RGB Pro und bin auch sehr zufrieden! Mein i7 8700K (geköpft) läuft im Idle (bei normalen Außentemperaturen) unter 30°.

In Spielen liegt die Temp. bei max. 40-45° und im Stresstest geht die Temp nie über 55°

Dazu ist das Ganze auch sehr leise (hab die Lüfter/Pumpe auf balanced laufen)


----------



## JonnyWho (30. August 2018)

Bei mir wirds erstmal nur ein i5 8600. Ich hab mir auch überlegt ihn zu köpfen vorm Einbau aber ich glaube ich lass ihn erstmal so wie er ist.


----------



## JonnyWho (1. September 2018)

So der ganze Rechner ist nun fertig. 

Nachdem ich gestern von einem Lieferanten B-Ware mit bereits eingedrückten lamellen statt bestellter Neuware bekommen habe, musste ich per Express nochmal woanders bestellen und hab heute morgen die Kühlung als Neuware bekommen. 

Ich hab auch mal 2 Fotos für euch, einmal eins mit Blitz damit man alles sieht und einmal ohne damit man nur die Beleuchtung sieht.

Mit Blitz:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Beleuchtung:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jetzt kommt noch die Glasscheibe drauf und alles ist erledigt. Temperaturen der CPU bisher unter last super und das ganze ist total unhörbar auch ohne montierte Seitenteile.  Das einzige das ich nicht hinbekomme bisher, ist die Corsair Hydro über RGB Vision von Gigabyte zu steuern. Musste das Orange manuell einstellen.


----------



## Matz (1. September 2018)

Na ist doch super geworden.
 Ich habe das gleiche Rig nur meine EVGA GTX 1070 ist keine TI.

Ansonsten gilt: Keine Gigabyte Software = keine Probleme  ich hatte auch nur Probleme mit dem "APP Center" alles deinstalliert
und läuft


----------



## JonnyWho (1. September 2018)

Ich muss sagen ich komme gut klar mit der Software von Gigabyte.  Das einzige Problem das ich jetzt hatte warn Bug im Bios


----------



## Matz (1. September 2018)

Also App center ließ sich am Anfang gar nicht installieren, dann Easy Tune installiert, Prozessor taktet im Idle nicht mehr runter.
Ganz zu schweigen von meiner Samsung M2 SSD, die wird mir bis heute nicht imBIOS  angezeigt 

Beste Grüße, Matze


----------



## amer_der_erste (1. September 2018)

Sieht nice aus! 

Mein nächster PC wird auch eine AiO haben


----------



## JonnyWho (7. September 2018)

hey ich hab jetzt ne weile das System am laufen und irgendwie liest die ICUE Software von Corsair ganz falsche Daten aus von der Temperatur. Ich hab mal fürn Spaß prime95 gestartet und alle kerne auf 100% Last gesetzt und hatte da pro kern 70 Grad Temperatur anliegen aber in icue stand die CPU häte nur 40 Grad und deshalb springen die Lüfter bei Zero RPM nicht an. Ist das ein bekanntes Problem oder was kann ich da tun? Die Lüfter lieber anders regeln?


----------



## claster17 (7. September 2018)

iCUE zeigt die Wassertemperatur an, nicht die CPU-Temperatur.


----------



## JonnyWho (8. September 2018)

Hm okay alles klar. Demnach hatte ich bei einer Last laut Core Temp ca 79 Grad CPU Temperatur und dabei "nur" eine Wassertemperatur von 41 Grad. Aber warum die Lüfter bei Zero RPM nicht anspringen ist schon fraglich oder ist das normal das die später erst anspringen?


----------



## claster17 (8. September 2018)

Die Schwelle zum Einschalten der Lüfter liegt entweder bei 40 oder 45°C, wenn ich mich recht entsinne. Allerdings verstehe ich den Sinn dieses Semipassivmodus nicht, denn einerseits sind diese Radiatoren ungeeignet für Passivbetrieb und andererseits drehen die Lüfter bei Quiet bereits so langsam, dass sie sowieso von der Pumpe übertönt werden.


----------



## JonnyWho (10. September 2018)

ich verstehe das zero rpm auch nicht so ganz, auf Quiet sind die Lüfter aktiv und unhörbar und bringen genau die gleiche Leistung.


----------

